# What kind of plant is this?



## leodeal384 (Dec 30, 2005)

I have had this in one of my tanks for a long time now, and have always called it a peperomia....but I looked for pictures of it somewhere and can't find anything. What is it? It grew like crazy in my old tank.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Begonia of some sort?


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Pellionia pulchra ?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Pellonia pulchra - Ive got one on my plant shelf right now.


----------



## leodeal384 (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks...I got it from my aunt who is mostly an orchid person...She didn't give my a name along with the plant. This stuff really grows! It grew faster than pothos in my old tank.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Yeah, they are nice plants. Grow nicely and look pretty good too.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

i have a ton of that stuff in my azureus tank.


----------

